# All these new clubs?



## esahc88 (May 1, 2011)

I was looking at sand wedges to put in my bag in place of a three wood. I see all these degrees signs on the clubs and I have no idea what they mean and what is normal. I am just looking for a sand wedge to use for when I get in the traps and maybe for chipping short puts. What is best for those kinds of shots?


----------

